# One got away :(



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I caught another cat last night, a female who recently had a litter and is probably pregnant again. Everything was going right: She walked into the trap just before I went to bed, I had a spay appointment set up in advance, and I had even gotten ahold of a large dog crate to replace the cramped one I was using before. The drawback with a jumbo dog crate is that it has a jumbo-sized door opening, which made me a little nervous, especially since I have to keep it outdoors. But I'm always very careful, and all the cats we've had previously have been relatively docile once captured, so I thought it would be OK.

She was fine last night. This morning I carefully opened the door to slide in a food bowl and -- BAM! There was a cat-shaped blur followed by a trail of airborne cat food. I have very fast reflexes. She got by me like I wasn't even there. 

I feel so stupid and angry at myself for letting it happen. :evil: I doubt she'll fall into the same trap twice, so I don't know what will happen to her now.

There's no sense crying over spilled milk, I guess. I have other cats to catch. All I can do is keep putting the trap out and collect who I can. Maybe in a few weeks or months, she'll forget what happened or get hungry enough to try again. 

And I guess I need to go back to using the small dog crate.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Noone is perfect, Jet. You can only do your best. Don't feel bad about this. Cats are so very fast!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Jeanie.  it looks like I'm going to have to take some time off from this anyway. It's supposed to rain all week, and then I'm going out of town for a week after that. (My husband will still be here, so the ferals won't go hungry.)

I would happily cede my position of Neighborhood Cat Trapper to someone better suited for the job, but of course there's no one else who wants to do this. So it looks like the cats and I are stuck with each other! :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you'll fit the position very well, Jet!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Weve all had that happen who deal with feral cats. Dont feel bad. They are quick and can hide in the smallest of spaces! 

I watched one do a split second escape from the cage when I reached in to place the food bowl. It ran in a storage closet and straight up a wall. then backed its way into the rafter corner. I was amazed. The bad part came when I had to unload the_ entire_ closet to get to it. That was not fun!

They are wild creatures and survive because they are so quick. You are making a big difference. Dont get discouraged. We all send our kudos to you for all you do. :worship


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for your comments...it makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one who's lost one.  

I feel a little better today because 1) I've had multiple Robert sightings in the past few days, and he's doing great! He won't let me get close, but he appears to have healed nicely since his surgery.  

And 2) I learned today that Toshiro, the semi-feral tom who seemed to have potential, and who I took to a no-kill shelter, has been adopted!  I knew he could do it. I'm so happy for him!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jet that's good news and MORE good news! Excellent!  I'll bet Robert comes back to visit eventually.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

My friend lost one cat in a trap, she got out because the door was not completely shut. It happens. Please Don't blame yourself. I had 2 rescue cats die at the vet one was sick the other to be neutered. I still feel gulity but you take a breathe and go on for the animals.

TIP: when putting food it, use a flat dish for wet food (a plastic dish or good paper plate). Open the trap door slightly (not the back door if you have one) only about an inch and slide it in with a stick. Done this everytime with no escapes'


----------

